# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  طرق تنمية مهارات الاطفال من عمر (12-18) بالصور

## عفاف الهدى

طرق تنمية مهارات الطفل من عمر (12_18) شهر 

1- احتضان الطفل واحساسه بحب والديه


2- تخصيص وقت للعب مع الطفل كل يوم 
كاللعب بالكره وتعليمه كيفية رميها لتصل اليك





او لعب الاستغمايه



3- علمى طفلك قراءة الوجوه من خلال ابتسامه او نظرة حزن مع تسمية كل تعبير بوجهك 


4- الخروج مع الطفل للاماكن العامه للتعرف على وجوه اناس مختلفه والاندماج فى المجتمع 



5- شراء العاب موسيقيه لتنمية مهاراته بها نطق ارقام او الوان او العاب تركيب مكعبات


6- تخصيص وقت للقراءه للطفل وتصفح صور الكتب 


ثم سؤال الطفل عن ايجاد صوره معينه 


7- تخصيص ركن العاب كترابيزه لالعاب الاطفال كالتلوين او العاب يستطيع شدها وجذبها للامام وللخلف
او العاب كالحصان الخشب او العربات القصيره التى يستطيع فيها التحكم بعضلات رجليه على الارض بها







8- اللعب بالمكعبات المرسوم عليها احرف وارقام وصور وتعليمه بناء اشكال منها


9- صندوق لعب للطفل وملؤه بالعابه واتركيه ليفرغه ويعيد جمع العابه مره اخرى 


10- تعليم الطفل اسماء اجزاء جسمه كاليدين والقدمين ثم سؤاله عنهم





بعد ما انتهينا من طرح المهارات و تنميتها راح اطرح مشكلتي الا وهي ان ولدي الان عمره 19 شهر والا الان لا يستطيع ان يشير على اعضاء جسمه علما اني من سن 10 شهور بدأت بتعليمه 
عندما اخبره بغسل شعر بالماء يفعل ذلك يعلم انه شعره لكن عندما اساله اين شعرك لا يشير اليه 
وعندما اخبره بأن ينظف انفه بالمنديل يفعل ذلك لكن عندما اطلب من يشير اليه لا يفعل ذلك 
فقط يشير علي عينه 

غير ذلك لا ينطق سواء كلمات معدوده وغير ذلك فانه يتكلم بكلام غير مفهوم 

سؤالي 
هل في ذلك ما يخيف ؟؟
هل ذلك يدل على ان مستوى ذكاء الطفل ليس عالي؟؟

----------

@Abu Ali@ (11-06-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*فعلآ طريقة ممتاز لتنمية مهارات الأطفال 

^_^  و أتمنى أحد يساعدكـ أختي و يجاوب على أسألتكــ

و إنشاء الله يكون كل شيء بخير 


طرح قيم ننتظر جديدكـ


في حفظ الباري*

----------


## كلِمَة

موضوع جميل
شكرا لجهودك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركم العطر

----------

